# Knpv training at siam crown



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Had a very nice time this morning. It was my second knpv decoy 'class'. My decoying skills are still amateur but it looks good for a beginner. Thought i would share.:roll:

http://vimeo.com/18182959


----------



## mike suttle

Man the weather sure looks nice down there this time of the year!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

I don't know who's having more fun, you or the dogs 
Is that a wolf at the end of the video?
Next video forget about the stupid music and let's hear the dog and handler and decoy


----------



## mike suttle

The only thing that I did not like was how slow the Dutchie in the first part jogged down to the decoy for the guard. He looked like he had no intensity at all and was in no hurry to get the the decoy.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

totaly agree with mike here...dog had no intrest to get to the decoy, means he knows he isnt going to get a bite when he gets there so why be in a hurry...

a small bit of advice tho Tobi...I noticed you're leather top and jacket are not large enough for you...keep in mind that you're hands are very vulnerable...i noticed a few times during the transport of that the dog got close to you're hands and fingers...try and retract them into the leather as much as possible in order to avoid problems or getting a set of teeth planted into them...they generaly dont do much damage but damn do handbites bleed! be carefull about it Tobi 

otherwise I would like to say that you are doing nice work there ! keep up the excellent work Tobi...you seem to be enjoying it a lot and you appear to have a nack for decoying KNPV style


----------



## Drew Peirce

alice nailed it, but he worked quite well after that, then it looked liked a second dutchie went after him, little bit tighter coat but nearly identical build, he worked really nicely, both of them were built like trucks, handsome sumbitches

and yeah, thailand is a land of many wonders..........


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Looks like your becoming much more comfortable in front of the dogs this is the first thing that needs to happen for you to become a good helper, then move on to becoming a good training helper.
Nice work!!! And nice weather by the way we're ass deep in snow


----------



## Pete Stevens

Cleats!! You're going to loose your footing a lot so I recommned some soccer cleats. And I agree with some of the other posts, watch those hands. You may be quick, but the dogs are always quicker! I like that you are out there learning KNPV, its a great sport.I wish I had a KNPV club near me.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

@ Mike & Alice: re: the first dutchie...kinda how you look at it and how far he is in training (or is started again on de schijn/manrevieren)..If the dog is at the start at the forced guard; with other words is "told" he have to guard and not to bite, this behaviour is not incommon to see. Dogs knows he must go to guard, not to bite, he goes 'cause he has to, but isn't doing it voluntary (he would if he had his bite). If this is the case (and it would explain why Tobi is BEHIND the tree and not before it..), I'm not wondering about the dog ;-) speed will come in a few more trainingsessions when there is (again) clarity at the excercise. Barking, just as biting, is a self rewarding behaviour.

I'm guessing at the pedigree/bloodline, could be Arko offspring if I see his build, Bert is -after all- the former owner & trainer of Arko.


Tobi great times for you, regards to Bert.


----------



## Timothy Saunders

thanks for sharing.you are doing pretty well. you just have to make sure you never fall on the dog. hard to do sometimes because of self preservation but once you start to go down make sure the dog is safe


----------



## Drew Peirce

So bert was the silver haired chap in the golf clothes handling?


----------



## eugene ramirez

mike suttle said:


> The only thing that I did not like was how slow the Dutchie in the first part jogged down to the decoy for the guard. He looked like he had no intensity at all and was in no hurry to get the the decoy.


@Mike, how would one train to add intensity for the guard in this case? Taking into consideration the dog has all the right drives, and knows the exercise already. Also taking the intermittent reward rule into play?


----------



## mike suttle

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I'm guessing at the pedigree/bloodline, could be Arko offspring if I see his build, Bert is -after all- the former owner & trainer of Arko.


Maybe, I know Bert kept several Arko offspring back. He is now breeding " FCI" Dutchies.:wink:


----------



## mike suttle

Drew Peirce said:


> So bert was the silver haired chap in the golf clothes handling?


Yep, that's Bert. He is having a good time there I think!


----------



## mike suttle

eugene ramirez said:


> @Mike, how would one train to add intensity for the guard in this case? Taking into consideration the dog has all the right drives, and knows the exercise already. Also taking the intermittent reward rule into play?


I would teach the dog to guard from a shorter distance first, and make sure he understands that he can have power and control of the decoy in the guard, then he will like to guard and will go fast to find and guard the decoy. But that is how I teach it, there are many ways to do it, just like training any other part of a program.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Im really sorry for the late reply. 

@mike- most white guys love the weather here, for me im dark enough already:smile:. I think the reason mike is breeding FCI lines is because KNPV can't be done outside holland. He and the siam crown team have represented thailand at the world championships.

@thomas, i guess i was having more fun except that im still sore from the training. The dog at the end is a czech wolfdog(sasha).

Thanks alice, i was told by the other trainers also.

Yes its bert in the video, head trainer at siam crown, i've actually been staying at his place for my two week visit here, very nice guy.
Had a great time here, i'll be leaving on the 30th, hope i get more opportunities. Siam crown has been very nice.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Other than some shoes with some traction which was mentioned before, it looks like you are having a real good time. I like the fact that you are brave enough to show videos of yourself getting pounded like that.

Have you figured out which sport you like better, or are you going to try to do everything first then decide ?

And you do look like you are having fun, don't ever lose that part of it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Im really sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I think the reason mike is breeding FCI lines is because KNPV can't be done outside holland. He and the siam crown team have represented thailand at the world championships.


Is that first Dutchie considered to be a FCI dog there ?


----------



## Harry Keely

I have to agree looks like your having a blast with the dogs, always keep a open mind to new ways. Always keep it fun for the dog even if your loosing sight of the fun. Once you loose sight of the fun its no longer something to enjoy and most importantly ignore the bullshit and politics and only pay attention to detail of you and the dogs and let the rest go in one ear and out the other. Other than that man keep on enjoying yourself and good luck with the future.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Thanks guys,
I think IPO is what i have t do because KNPV dogs have to be titled in holland, but if i get a nice GSD i would like to see how it performs in KNPV.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Drew Peirce said:


> So bert was the silver haired chap in the golf clothes handling?


Yup, the guy in the snakeskin clothing.

Sold me one pup that was mental, couldn't stop spinning...I know people say pups are a crapshoot so I'll give him that one.

Asked him about a second pup from a van Hoek litter, he asked for a refenence for his website..I gave him some bs like everyone else there did in hopes of a better pup :lol:

Don't kid yourself about the Dutch folks,unless you know them they will **** you over just like anybody else will.


----------



## Drew Peirce

I dont have that problem...........

And for what it's worth, some of the greatest dogs I've ever been exposed to spin like oklahoma tornadoes, one of which I own now


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Drew Peirce said:


> I dont have that problem...........
> 
> And for what it's worth, some of the greatest dogs I've ever been exposed to spin like oklahoma tornadoes, one of which I own now


Do they do that when it's just you and the dog alone in an open field with nobody else around or in the kennel alone or in a crate or in a house ?


----------



## Drew Peirce

alone in an open field with nobody around= no

in a kennel alone= yes if something is exciting them

in a crate= yes if something is exciting them

in the house= not that I can think of so I'm gonna say no


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Drew Peirce said:


> alone in an open field with nobody around= no
> 
> in a kennel alone= yes if something is exciting them
> 
> in a crate= yes if something is exciting them
> 
> in the house= not that I can think of so I'm gonna say no


We're talking about different behaviours, less about what a dog might see to excite them and more about the inability to simply be somewhere without shitting the bed.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Yup, the guy in the snakeskin clothing.
> 
> Sold me one pup that was mental, couldn't stop spinning...I know people say pups are a crapshoot so I'll give him that one.
> 
> Asked him about a second pup from a van Hoek litter, he asked for a refenence for his website..I gave him some bs like everyone else there did in hopes of a better pup :lol:
> 
> Don't kid yourself about the Dutch folks,unless you know them they will **** you over just like anybody else will.


I'm no worldly Dutch guy but of all that I've watched and known its by far easier to get and find a good working lines GSD or a Mali than a Dutch here in the US not saying they ain't here just don't see hardly any in sport venue's However there is a guy here with a young Van Leeuwen female that showing allot of promise in ring sport.
If you ain't connected your chances of getting any thing worth a shit of any breed out of any ware in Europe are almost ZIPO


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Mike Scheiber said:


> I'm no worldly Dutch guy but of all that I've watched and known its by far easier to get and find a good working lines GSD or a Mali than a Dutch here in the US not saying they ain't here just don't see hardly any in sport venue's However there is a guy here with a young Van Leeuwen female that showing allot of promise in ring sport.
> If you ain't connected your chances of getting any thing worth a shit of any breed out of any ware in Europe are almost ZIPO


Ya I know, for the price any individual ends up paying.those people should exercise caution when selling because at some time they may encounter people that possibly would consider repercussions after multiple dissapointments in the product represented.

I personally wouldn't be upset, but at $2500 per pup total to your porch.. some people might get pissed off after 2 or 3. 

Geez...dogs are a funny thing eh ??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Just to satisfy my curiosity I asked to have my current dog registered on the bloodline site..this was about a month ago.

Didn't happen...suprise :lol: 

I don't give a shit, I'm learning as I go and it is what it is. There are some Dutch people that are the real deal and some that are less than ideal..they may say the same thing about me.

Whenever you have a product for sale..it should resemble the description to some extent.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

@ mrGrimwood;
If you have such a problem with the Dutch its good you never buy a dog from the Dutch again.:roll:
(maybe also better fot the Dutch dogs....)

I don't know where you got your price from (all Dutch breeders, so that incudes us:-x) , but US people pay with us the same price as European people, and thats by far less then some American breeders do. And then we are even the source of the bloodline many want or are using in their breeding program over there.

The way you expose your frustration is very, very shortsighted. I'm becomming quit fed-up with your attitude towards "the Dutch"....:x

We gave you some (asked) advise about the spinning problem. At first not so a big problem at all......

We know that, as a breeder, you can sell the the best/strongest dog, but there are always "best trainers" that can f*ck them up. And it is (of course) never their fault but always the quality of the pup.
Use the mirror more often and take a good look at yourself is my advise in those cases....

We are certainly NOT depending on the US-marked and if no American will ever buy a dog from us, thats good for us also.
We breed the dogs we believe in, and don't do consesions on the behalf of "buyers to be". (Where ever in the world that may be, by the way.Including Holland..)

Dick van Leeuwen!!!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Mike Scheiber said:


> However there is a guy here with a young Van Leeuwen female that showing allot of promise in ring sport.


You mean Mina from Garth? There is another puppy(now 13 wks) who's going to Ring.

I think all venues get coverd now by dogs who were bred by us: ring, IPO/schh, PSA.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> You mean Mina from Garth?


Yup she's looking like a good one


----------



## Harry Keely

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> You mean Mina from Garth? There is another puppy(now 13 wks) who's going to Ring.
> 
> I think all venues get coverd now by dogs who were bred by us: ring, IPO/schh, PSA.


U forgot police work, we have a K-9 on the local sheriffs office here in the upsate of SC that gos back to van Leeuwen lines, been awhile since I have seen his genetics but I know I 100% defently saw them. Hes a Jam up dog to, get to see him pretty often through out the month.


----------



## eugene ramirez

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Thanks guys,
> I think IPO is what i have t do because KNPV dogs have to be titled in holland, but if i get a nice GSD i would like to see how it performs in KNPV.


That is so great for you to be able to train at Siam for two weeks. Which Dogs became your favorite?

Where do you usually train when you are not in Thailand? 

thanks


----------



## Christopher Jones

Mike Scheiber said:


> I'm no worldly Dutch guy but of all that I've watched and known its by far easier to get and find a good working lines GSD or a Mali than a Dutch here in the US not saying they ain't here just don't see hardly any in sport venue's However there is a guy here with a young Van Leeuwen female that showing allot of promise in ring sport.
> If you ain't connected your chances of getting any thing worth a shit of any breed out of any ware in Europe are almost ZIPO


 You must remember that there are far, far , far less Dutchies on the planet than GSD's or Malis. Maybe 5-10% of the KNPV dogs are dutchies. The only viable genepool of Dutchies is in the KNPV. The true FCI ones are shit, and they are the ones you see playing in IPO circles. The Mali and GSD would out number the DS 300-1. In the KNPV and police work the Dutchies punch above their weight.


----------



## Christopher Jones

mike suttle said:


> Maybe, I know Bert kept several Arko offspring back. He is now breeding " FCI" Dutchies.:wink:


 And I just love it when the FCI Dutch Shepherd breeders point to these same Arko offspring and say "See the FCI DS is as good as the KNPV ones".....lol


----------



## Christopher Jones

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Just to satisfy my curiosity I asked to have my current dog registered on the bloodline site..this was about a month ago.
> 
> Didn't happen...suprise :lol:
> 
> I don't give a shit, I'm learning as I go and it is what it is. There are some Dutch people that are the real deal and some that are less than ideal..they may say the same thing about me.
> 
> Whenever you have a product for sale..it should resemble the description to some extent.


 I had a problem getting my dogs on Bloedlijin site as well, so your not a stranger there. 
Gerry, you say you got some shitters, but what working venues did you take them to? Im not doubting what you say, but did you take them to a ring clun or IPO club and train them for a number of months/years and they wouldnt bite? Couldnt track?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Christopher Jones said:


> And I just love it when the FCI Dutch Shepherd breeders point to these same Arko offspring and say "See the FCI DS is as good as the KNPV ones".....lol


Knowing they come from the same genetic-pool, its almost unbelievable how they could destroy a breed in such a "short" period..](*,)

Dick

ps
Btw. Jeroen Vunderink, from bloedlijnen,was for his work in the US and besides that is developing a new set-up for the bloedlijnen-site. The site is not his job, but he IS in the IT buisiness.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Knowing they come from the same genetic-pool, its almost unbelievable how they could destroy a breed in such a "short" period..](*,)
> 
> Dick
> 
> ps
> Btw. Jeroen Vunderink, from bloedlijnen,was for his work in the US and besides that is developing a new set-up for the bloedlijnen-site. The site is not his job, but he IS in the IT buisiness.


Yeah but in all honesty the people I know of that are into the FCI DS's, they dont deserve, nor could they most likely handle a "real" working Dutchie. #-o

Hopefully Jeroen will allow the new bloedlijnen website able to be viewed by other browsers other than IE. But then again, if I was able to look through it on my smart phone I would most likely not get any work done even when not at my desktop. :-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: There is another puppy(now 13 wks) who's going to Ring.

The "raccoon" ?? I guess he makes a similar noise. LOL If it is him, I get to see him in the morning. We will be doing puppy OB.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
We are certainly NOT depending on the US-marked and if no American will ever buy a dog from us, thats good for us also.

For ****s sake, he is a canadian. Ease off us Americans.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> We are certainly NOT depending on the US-marked and if no American will ever buy a dog from us, thats good for us also.
> 
> For ****s sake, he is a canadian. Ease off us Americans.


Sorry Jeff, you're right

Maybe I see you as Americans, like you see us as Eurepeans.....

Dick


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

You gotta drive the states some day to see why we do not individualize the countries so much. We are the United States, and when you always think of being one country, it is not easy to think otherwise. 

We do take offense to be being lumped in with canucks. LOL Hey, how aboot some hockey eh ? HA HA


----------



## Erik Berg

Is siam crown and wolfsklauw kennel in holland the same, or? Saw a nice dutchie male imported from wolfsklauw in holland, just a little above 2 years old in these clips and already competing in the highest level of the swedish protectionprogram,
http://www.youtube.com/user/KennelBrindle#p/u/2/NfAcxqJlsMw

http://www.youtube.com/user/KennelBrindle#p/u/4/0R5NS_33Pm8

http://www.youtube.com/user/KennelBrindle#p/u/1/JS0-2R7n05o


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You gotta drive the states some day to see why we do not individualize the countries so much. We are the United States, and when you always think of being one country, it is not easy to think otherwise.
> 
> We do take offense to be being lumped in with canucks. LOL Hey, how aboot some hockey eh ? HA HA


I understand, Jeff.;-)

But a lot of people from the US talk about Europe as one country. That certainly is NOT so. Not everyone over this side of the pond is happy with the European community and are afraid to lose their identity.
Each country has his own culture and language.
There are countries that if you want to talk or ask something, they won't speak another language out of principal. (parts of France or the southern part of Belgium for example.)

Point taken btw. I understand the US/Canadian thing...:grin::grin::-\"

Dick


----------



## Christopher Jones

Erik Berg said:


> Is siam crown and wolfsklauw kennel in holland the same, or? Saw a nice dutchie male imported from wolfsklauw in holland, just a little above 2 years old in these clips and already competing in the highest level of the swedish protectionprogram,
> http://www.youtube.com/user/KennelBrindle#p/u/2/NfAcxqJlsMw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/KennelBrindle#p/u/4/0R5NS_33Pm8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/KennelBrindle#p/u/1/JS0-2R7n05o


 Wolfsklauw kennels is Bert Kikkerts FCI Dutch Shepherd kennel prefix. Bert moved to Thailand to live and he works for Siam Crown kennels. They use dogs from him and work together.
Bert owned Arko and uses alot of his offspring in his breeding.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: There is another puppy(now 13 wks) who's going to Ring.
> 
> The "raccoon" ?? I guess he makes a similar noise. LOL If it is him, I get to see him in the morning. We will be doing puppy OB.


yup! Let me know how your first meeting was with the Raccoon.

His 2 brothers are still here, they will be flying next week to the US.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I met the raccoon today, I only saw it once, Drake is doing well with him. We let him walk about and played with the tennis ball. He ate a few acorns.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> @ mrGrimwood;
> If you have such a problem with the Dutch its good you never buy a dog from the Dutch again.:roll:
> (maybe also better fot the Dutch dogs....)
> 
> I don't know where you got your price from (all Dutch breeders, so that incudes us:-x) , but US people pay with us the same price as European people, and thats by far less then some American breeders do. And then we are even the source of the bloodline many want or are using in their breeding program over there.
> 
> The way you expose your frustration is very, very shortsighted. I'm becomming quit fed-up with your attitude towards "the Dutch"....:x
> 
> We gave you some (asked) advise about the spinning problem. At first not so a big problem at all......
> 
> We know that, as a breeder, you can sell the the best/strongest dog, but there are always "best trainers" that can f*ck them up. And it is (of course) never their fault but always the quality of the pup.
> Use the mirror more often and take a good look at yourself is my advise in those cases....
> 
> We are certainly NOT depending on the US-marked and if no American will ever buy a dog from us, thats good for us also.
> We breed the dogs we believe in, and don't do consesions on the behalf of "buyers to be". (Where ever in the world that may be, by the way.Including Holland..)
> 
> Dick van Leeuwen!!!


First of all, I wasn't talking to you or about you so don't get your panties in a knot.

I believe that within the first year of a dogs life a person gets a fairly clear picture of what that dogs is, maybe it only takes you a few months or less... I don't care, it is what it is.

I'm sure there are lots of great dutch dogs, but you can rest assured that they are safe from me ruining any of them.


----------



## Timothy Saunders

I think the American buyers in Europe are mostly buying young adult and adult dogs. they can't take the chance of the problem that Gerry had. Gerry I have found that going to europe and and spending a week is cheaper than having it shipped. I am going to Belgium to get a pup in January. I will get to see the pup,do some training and spend time with the friends I have made to make sure I get the best pup for me. and there still is no guarantee . but if the pup is no good I won't feel like someone took advantage of me (The American)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Timothy Saunders said:


> I think the American buyers in Europe are mostly buying young adult and adult dogs. they can't take the chance of the problem that Gerry had. Gerry I have found that going to europe and and spending a week is cheaper than having it shipped. I am going to Belgium to get a pup in January. I will get to see the pup,do some training and spend time with the friends I have made to make sure I get the best pup for me. and there still is no guarantee . but if the pup is no good I won't feel like someone took advantage of me (The American)


You're absolutely right, hindsight for me though.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Gerry Grimwood said:


> First of all, I wasn't talking to you or about you so don't get your panties in a knot.
> 
> I believe that within the first year of a dogs life a person gets a fairly clear picture of what that dogs is, maybe it only takes you a few months or less... I don't care, it is what it is.
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of great dutch dogs, but you can rest assured that they are safe from me ruining any of them.


If you talk about "the Dutch" or about "Dutch breeders", that includes us. If you mean otherwise it may be good to be more specific....

Dick


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> If you talk about "the Dutch" or about "Dutch breeders", that includes us. If you mean otherwise it may be good to be more specific....
> 
> Dick


Forgive me Dick, I didn't realise you represent the entire country. Happy New year.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Hi eugene,
Sorry for late reply i've been having this terrible fever lately.
My favourite dog i think would be carlo the knpv ph1, tracking dog that was converted to IPO and now has his IPO3, the last long attack we did with him he knocked the decoy to the ground with a busted lip[-X. But the dog is very cool off the field and his tracking is superb. The other dog i would have liked more was lobbes, on his first escape attack-decoy couldn't drive the dog cos he wrapped his front legs round him and dug the back legs into d ground-everyone was just laughing. The dog is soo high in drive but some environmental issues, other than that the dog would wow pple at the world championships.


----------



## Timothy Saunders

environmental issues are a big problem in dogs that people try to hide with drive. don't get fooled by that one. hope you are feeling better


----------



## Christopher Jones

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Hi eugene,
> Sorry for late reply i've been having this terrible fever lately.


You have been to Thailand and now you have a fever....... :-o:-o:-o


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Christopher Jones said:


> You have been to Thailand and now you have a fever....... :-o:-o:-o


I was thinking the same thing hope it ain't root rott


----------



## Guest

Mike Scheiber said:


> I was thinking the same thing hope it ain't root rott


 
You burning anywhere????? Better grab a Z-pac and CIPRO quick! \\/


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You gotta drive the states some day to see why we do not individualize the countries so much. We are the United States, and when you always think of being one country, it is not easy to think otherwise.
> 
> We do take offense to be being lumped in with canucks. LOL Hey, how aboot some hockey eh ? HA HA


As a canadian (don't even care if it is capitalized), I am not sure whether I find it more offensive to be lumped in with America....or Gerry


----------



## jack van strien

Jody,Mike and Christopher,you guys are just plain jealous we are living in the land of smiles,amazing Thailand!=P~


----------



## Guest

jack van strien said:


> Jody,Mike and Christopher,you guys are just plain jealous we are living in the land of smiles,amazing Thailand!=P~


 'but of course.....


----------



## Christopher Jones

jack van strien said:


> Jody,Mike and Christopher,you guys are just plain jealous we are living in the land of smiles,amazing Thailand!=P~


 Love Thailand. Been there four times so far and its a great place. Although Bangkok on a 38 degree hot humid and smoggy day can be a bit tough, the shoppings great.


----------



## eugene ramirez

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Hi eugene,
> Sorry for late reply i've been having this terrible fever lately.
> My favourite dog i think would be carlo the knpv ph1, tracking dog that was converted to IPO and now has his IPO3, the last long attack we did with him he knocked the decoy to the ground with a busted lip[-X. But the dog is very cool off the field and his tracking is superb. The other dog i would have liked more was lobbes, on his first escape attack-decoy couldn't drive the dog cos he wrapped his front legs round him and dug the back legs into d ground-everyone was just laughing. The dog is soo high in drive but some environmental issues, other than that the dog would wow pple at the world championships.


Thanks for the reply. From the videos and pics that Mike and Bert has been posting via FB and their website. They seem to have really good dogs.


----------



## eugene ramirez

Christopher Jones said:


> Love Thailand. Been there four times so far and its a great place. Although Bangkok on a 38 degree hot humid and smoggy day can be a bit tough, the shoppings great.


Hi Christopher, if you ever would like to visit the Philippines, let me know. The weather is just like Thailand, and the shopping is not too bad.


----------



## mike suttle

jack van strien said:


> Jody,Mike and Christopher,you guys are just plain jealous we are living in the land of smiles,amazing Thailand!=P~


I am in Holland now and although everyone here is complaining about the cold weather and snow here, to me it feels like a spring vacation. There is a little snow on the ground in some spots, but nothing like back home, and the temp is pretty mild really. I still would not mind visiting Bert and the guys in Thailand for a few days just for some real warm weather and a nice change of scenery.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

mike suttle said:


> I am in Holland now and although everyone here is complaining about the cold weather and snow here, to me it feels like a spring vacation. There is a little snow on the ground in some spots, but nothing like back home, and the temp is pretty mild really. I still would not mind visiting Bert and the guys in Thailand for a few days just for some real warm weather and a nice change of scenery.


LOL trust you to come over when the snow started to melt ! about a week ago we had a ft of snow and for the netherlands thats kinda a big thing since it hadnt really snowed here for like 25 to 30 years and now 2 years in a row its been snowhell :lol:
We have had temps of -15 C here last month and thats even worse since i dont even recall temps ever going down that low ever in the netherlands! hows the dogfinding going ?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

[-(@ Alice: all that jabbering about the snow, we had the whole last winter20-80 cm snow, and nobody cares much... now there is less snow around the big cities and there are all traffic jams and complaing about the weather :roll:

@ Mike,enjoy your stay and hope you'll find the dogs you want. If I hear something I''ll let you know.


----------



## mike suttle

Selena van Leeuwen;243208
@ Mike said:


> Thanks, I called Klaas, but his dog does not sound like one I can use.
> I am leaving in about an hour to go train with Hans Pegge and Henny Bolster and Jan Rekkers. Looking forward to that. I tested 27 dogs today and did not buy one.


----------



## todd pavlus

Don't forget to get some video of Nick...If you can find him


----------



## Timothy Saunders

mike suttle said:


> Thanks, I called Klaas, but his dog does not sound like one I can use.
> I am leaving in about an hour to go train with Hans Pegge and Henny Bolster and Jan Rekkers. Looking forward to that. I tested 27 dogs today and did not buy one.


how long are you going to be in europe mike?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

if I remember well, Mike´s here for about 14 days


----------



## mike suttle

Timothy Saunders said:


> how long are you going to be in europe mike?


I got here on the 1st of Jan and will be leaving Jan 17th.


----------



## Timothy Saunders

mike suttle said:


> I got here on the 1st of Jan and will be leaving Jan 17th.


Mike I will in europe on the 7th and i am staying until the 12th. I emailed Gerben to see if I could come by .. If you guys are available dinner is on me.


----------



## mike suttle

Timothy Saunders said:


> Mike I will in europe on the 7th and i am staying until the 12th. I emailed Gerben to see if I could come by .. If you guys are available dinner is on me.


I'll mentioned it to Gerben. We are both working a lot of hours and traveling all over the place. I just got back to his house and we leave together again in about an hour to look at more dogs.
I think I found three dogs that I can use today.


----------



## Dave Martin

mike suttle said:


> I'll mentioned it to Gerben. We are both working a lot of hours and traveling all over the place. I just got back to his house and we leave together again in about an hour to look at more dogs.
> I think I found three dogs that I can use today.


Livin' the life.. traveling Europe testing dogs for your program.. I'm sure it's not _all_ fun and games but I'd sure trade what I'm doing right now for that. Enjoy. :mrgreen:


----------

